# Stora Lee und alles drum herum...



## VOGULA (19. Juni 2009)

Hi Leute,

wir werden vom 23. - 30.08.09 mit 4 Mann an den Stora Lee fahren. 

Haben über DinTur ein wirklich wunderschönes Haus bekommen und sind auch per Mietwagen mobil!

Nun ein paar Fragen:

Was empfehlt ihr bei den Fangmethoden im Stora Lee ganz besonders?
Was gilt es neben Hechten zu fangen?
Welche Stellen sind in diesem schönen See besonders fangträchtig?
Habt ihr generelle Tipps für dieses Gebiet?
Sollten wir mal nicht in unserem "Haussee" fischen wollen, was bietet sich neben dem Stora Lee an?

Besten Dank im voraus...


----------



## Ruessler1 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Stora Lee und alles drum herum...*

Hi 
War da vor ein paar Jahren mal mit dem Kanu Unterwegs und habe ein paar Schöne Hechte erwischt.
Ist halt ein riesiger See solltet schaun das ihr auf jeden Fall ein Boot bekommt. Und dann müsst ihr die Fische finden. Falls es keine Angelboot zum Verleih gibt könnt ihr euch ja auch ein Kanu in Ed ausleihen die haben die Alu - Bomber die eigentlich sehr viele Fehler verzeihen.
 Ich habe mit Wobblern geschleppt, aber auch beim Spinnfischen kann man Erfolg haben. Gibt viele Barsche. Würde auf jeden Fall auch Gummifische mitnehmen und etwas um vertikal zu Fischen ist zum Teil sehr tief.
Forellen und Saiblinge gibt es glaub ich auch bin mir aber nicht mehr ganz sicher.
In Ed gibt es einen schönen Angelladen wo ihr euch nochmals ein paar Infos vor Ort holen könnt ist auch immmer ganz wichtig. Hoffe ich konnte euch etwas weiterhelfen.
Viel Spaß und Gutes Wetter  :q ( brauch ich auch, bin zu der Zeit in Lappland unterwegs)
Gruß Simon


----------



## VOGULA (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Stora Lee und alles drum herum...*

Hi,

dank Dir für die Infos 

Wir haben bei unserem ein schön großes Boot mit halbwegs kräftigem Motor inklusive. Dafür ist also gesorgt...

Da sollte sich das ein oder andere Prachtstück an Land ziehen lassen:g


----------

